# Air Admittence valve



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this a decent air admittance valve (Put in under sink to stop gurgling sound from bathtub)


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't see an air admittance valve. I see a plane all trap adapter.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

umm.. what makes you think thats an air admittance valve?


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> umm.. what makes you think thats an air admittance valve?


Because a plumbing company charged me $239.56 to install an air admittance valve, when I said he had not done so he sent me a picture of what I posted. It did not look like an air admittance valve to me either! That's why I asked you guys!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Air_Admittance_Studor_Vents.php


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I don't see an air admittance valve. I see a plane all trap adapter.


Man, this guy really F***ed me!


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

What does a trap adapter do?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to better see what is behind the ptrap/tail piece in that second picture. It looks like maybe a vertical piece behind there?.....where the AAV would be located.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> I'd like to better see what is behind the ptrap/tail piece in that second picture. It looks like maybe a vertical piece behind there?.....where the AAV would be located.


Does this help?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like it’s up behind the sink bowl. Get up in there and take a picture up by where the faucet hangs down.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Looks like it’s up behind the sink bowl. Get up in there and take a picture up by where the faucet hangs down.


Yep

Usually they are white, up high as possible


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

What folks are thinking is that the studor vent (AAV) is at the top of the pipe I marked with the arrows.
\


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes it looks like it was piped, better picture. I think minimal 4" above the trap.

Did the gurgling stop


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

rrk said:


> Yep
> 
> Usually they are white, up high as possible


Like So?


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

It is pretty tight in there for pictures!:laughing:

The recent plumbers had nothing to do with the installation in the pictures just above here.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Yes it looks like it was piped, better picture. I think minimal 4" above the trap.
> 
> Did the gurgling stop


Was never much of a problem to start with, the plumber just said I should put in an air admittance valve to "insure there will be no problems with the flow", I'm guessing the answer is yes unless some time down the road I hear it again.

But were earlier posters correct in saying the item installed WAS NOT an air admittance valve but rather a trap adapter.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

JenniferTemple said:


> Was never much of a problem to start with, the plumber just said I should put in an air admittance valve to "insure there will be no problems with the flow", I'm guessing the answer is yes unless some time down the road I hear it again.
> 
> But were earlier posters correct in saying the item installed WAS NOT an air admittance valve but rather a trap adapter.


That white thing looks like an AAV. Was that already there before?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, as already stated. The AAV is the white piece up behind there.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> Yep, as already stated. The AAV is the white piece up behind there.


SO, You are saying there was already one preexisting before they put that thing that is the very first picture on the thread. That was the ONLY THING they changed under that sink!


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

JenniferTemple said:


> SO, You are saying there was already one preexisting before they put that thing that is the very first picture on the thread. That was the ONLY THING they changed under that sink!


Yep, if all they did was replace the adapter (I see he left the previous white nut) then you got robbed.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> If you did the work you say then he was near the valve. To me it's looking like he pulled the pcv stuff off (forgot the nut), replaced it with abs, including the horizontal pipe to a new aav valve. If he did all that then the price isn't bad. Plus we are talking Canadian dollars. Is that around $200 US? Don't know the latest exchange rate.


Are you saying this IS a new AVV?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JenniferTemple said:


> Are you saying this IS a new AVV?


No. It's on top of the vertical pipe. I didn't understand why the pvc was replaced. It makes sense that it was done from the tail down and included the vertical pipe and valve. I wasn't there but that would make sense.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the plumber replaced everything under there. All the work looks new and for some odd reason is all done with green transition cement.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> No. It's on top of the vertical pipe. I didn't understand why the pvc was replaced. It makes sense that it was done from the tail down and included the vertical pipe and valve. I wasn't there but that would make sense.


I think it was because the apprentice did not know enough to call the boss and say there is an AVV here already and nothing is required in this section. There was no licensed plumber on site and from the minute this kid walked through the door he looked confused. He did what he thought they wanted him to do. No doubt, he did not understand the why BECAUSE there was no why. NOTHING needed changing. (Again, not his fault, he should have had a trainer with him. The kid gets all my sympathy, his boss, not so much!)


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If the plumbing for the aav was already there I don't understand replacing the adapter you highlighted. If the drain wasn't working before it wouldn't work now. If it was working I can't imagine why he was under there in the first place.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

JenniferTemple said:


> Are you saying this IS a new AVV?


No, that is a trap adaptor. It's a drain part that costs a couple bucks. It's used to connect/transition one kind of pipe to the other.

The AAV is on top of the pipe behind it. Way up under the sink.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Golden view said:


> I think the plumber replaced everything under there. All the work looks new and for some odd reason is all done with green transition cement.


THE GREEN TRANSITION CEMENT OUTSIDE THE RED BOX IS NOT THEIR WORK.

The WORK WAS ALL NEW to start with! That downstairs washroom was a new addition to the house. What really needed doing was changing the plumbing for the upstairs bathroom that was serviced by old galvanized pipe and corroded. The kid repeatedly refused to go near that work! He did change the bathtub drain connection / fixture with a new plastic push plug and the tub over flow fixture. The problem with tub drainage flow he did not touch (the tub takes about 10 minutes to drain after a shower), the old plumbing to that sink he would not touch. In other words, the problems I actually called to have fixed were not touched. (The AAV in the new downstairs bath was the companies idea, they said one needed to be put in, I did not know there was one already in! so I said, "OK"). I think the kid was scared to get into the real problems. He was sent out twice and twice refused to do any real plumbing and they wanted to send him a third time ( saying "He has been disciplined accordingly") but I said they had to send a real plumber or I would cut the contract short. That is what happened, No plumber, no more money! 

The situation was not fair to the apprentice or to me.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Just because the nut left on the tail piece is white does not mean that it was all PVC previously. That's just a typical white nut found on the majority of ABS adapters purchased separately.


----------



## kensmith1 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Air Admittance Valve?*

That isn't an air admittance valve for the plumbing job you need for your bathtub. Hope you get your money back and get the right part next time.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

kensmith1 said:


> That isn't an air admittance valve for the plumbing job you need for your bathtub. Hope you get your money back and get the right part next time.


Kid told his boss he had installed the per-existing AAV. I paid the bill for lack of proof but cancelled our contract. I am now looking for a new plumber. 

The whole experience has been really depressing; My default position is to trust people. I never haggle, never doubt and trust what other pros tell me. :sad:


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

:thumbup: Hired new plumbers today. I like them, a father son team, no flash, just right to work. I am definitely keeping these guys on my priority call list! Dad is very old school, I like that! :clap:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

JenniferTemple said:


> Kid told his boss he had installed the per-existing AAV. I paid the bill for lack of proof but cancelled our contract. I am now looking for a new plumber.
> 
> The whole experience has been really depressing; My default position is to trust people. I never haggle, never doubt and trust what other pros tell me. :sad:


Ronnie sez:


----------

